# 1st IUI success despite Endo grade 3



## dc9000 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just wanted to share my story as I felt pretty hopeless about my chances of conceiving.

33 years old & in same sex relationship so needed access to sperm! Tried home insemination x 3 with known donor but - ve. Then due to other issues with this donor  unable to continue. Went to clinic to obtain donor sperm but found to have problem on ultrasound despite no symptoms. Had Laparoscopy on NHS which found moderate endo (grade 3) with chocolate cyst on L ovary (which was also not where it should be) but tubes open. Advised by consultant gynae to try naturally for 6 months then go straight to IVF.

Saw different fertility consultant who suggested x 3 IUID with injectable fertility drugs. 

Just found out I'm pregnant after 1st attempt!  
Obviously early days but demonstrates assisted IUI can work even with significant endo.

Good luck to everyone else trying.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

You lucky bu$$er!  Congratulations!  Really hope everything works out for you!
Have you bumped into VIL & Moosey on the IUI girls? They are in same sex relationship & have just got BFP too!  I have to warn you - they are v funny & completely mad!!

Jess x


----------



## royall (Oct 18, 2004)

Thankyou for your positive story, I have a chocolate cyst & endo too, awaiting laparoscopy in 2w. I hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------

